

The 20 most-watched TED Talks - shortlived
http://blog.ted.com/2012/08/21/the-20-most-watched-ted-talks-to-date/

======
vhf
Pretty good choices, users. Except for Arthur Benjamin.

------
wmat
Sir Ken Robinson FTW!

